# Entwicklungsumgebung



## Javabaca (29. Nov 2012)

Hallo Java-Forum! 

Also ein paar Infos zu mir: Ich besuche derzeit eine HTL und bin nicht unerfahren so ganz unerfahren in Programmieren. Nun habe ich mir ein Forum gesucht in dem Leute sind die mir ein wenig helfen können und denen ich hoffentlich auch helfen kann . 

Also ich möchte nicht das jemand alles für mich macht ich will lediglich nur tipps und paar empfehlungen .

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem--->Eclipse. Ich möchte nämlich ein hübsches Programm erstellen mit buttons, textboxes, usw. Dafür verwende ich im moment Visual Swing, welches mir nicht sehr gefällt, denn ich möchte gerne das meine Benutzeroberfläche schön aussieht. Das heißt einen eigenen Background einfügen usw. Meine bitte wäre das ihr mir vlt eine kleine "Liste" aufschreibt, welche Plugins ich installieren soll um mein Ziel am besten zu erreichen. Librarys, Eclipse Version, Plugins, usw. Ich hab nämlich mein Eclipse ziemlich zugemüllt mit plugins die ich net brauche und so eine anleitung würde mir Klarheit verschaffen .

Falls so ein Thread schon besteht postet mir bitte den Link und sorry falls es ein doppelpost ist. Danke schomal für die Antworten.

Mit freundliche Grüßen

Javabaca


----------



## Michael... (29. Nov 2012)

Javabaca hat gesagt.:


> welche Plugins ich installieren soll um mein Ziel am besten zu erreichen


Ich denke es würde den Leuten hier helfen zu wissen welches Ziel Du verfolgst? Ich z.b. nutzte Eclipse Indigo (ist schon etwas älter) ohne besondere Plugins (abgesehen von Android). Reicht m.M. völlig aus, um Applikationen mit/ohne GUI und mit/ohne Datenbankanbindung zu entwickeln.


----------



## Javabaca (29. Nov 2012)

Danke für die Antwort! 

Also mein Ziel ist eine schöne Oberfläche, was mir mit Visual Swing nicht "schön" gelingt.


----------



## Camino (29. Nov 2012)

Javabaca hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Also mein Ziel ist eine schöne Oberfläche, was mir mit Visual Swing nicht "schön" gelingt.



Definier mal, was "schöne Oberfläche" für dich bedeutet. Ich kann auch mit den einfachen Standard-Bordmitteln von Java und einer einfachsten Eclipse-Version ohne Plugins "schöne" Oberflächen erstellen. Ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------



## Michael... (29. Nov 2012)

OK, dann suchst nach einer Empfehlung für einen GUI Builder?
Dann kann ich Dir aber nicht weiterhelfen, das ich sowas nicht benutzte.

Oder meinst Du nicht die Anordnung , sondern das Aussehen der Komponenten. Das kann man völlig Pluginunabhängig mit den sogn. "Look and Feels" verändern.


----------



## pro2 (29. Nov 2012)

Für Eclipse wurde hier immer wieder der "WindowBuilder Pro" empfohlen. Installing WindowBuilder Pro


----------



## WebmasterHelp (29. Nov 2012)

Hi,

welchen Editor könntet ihr einem total Anfänger empfehlen, die meisten die ich angesehen habe sind sehr überladen ... und machen mir Angst 

Mfg


----------



## pro2 (29. Nov 2012)

WebmasterHelp hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> welchen Editor könntet ihr einem total Anfänger empfehlen, die meisten die ich angesehen habe sind sehr überladen ... und machen mir Angst
> 
> Mfg



Notepad++? 
Letztendlich wirst du dich irgendwann in eine IDE einarbeiten müssen, sehr wahrscheinlich zumindest. Die mögen zwar überladen aussehen und können auch eine Menge, aber du musst ja nicht direkt alle Funktionen nutzen. Ne Klasse erstellen, bisschen Code tippen und ausführen - das kann jede IDE und das ist auch nicht großartig komplex.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2012)

Ich fand damals Java Editor nicht schlecht. Ansonsten halt notepad++ oder einen anderen herkömmlichen Texteditor.


----------



## Javabaca (29. Nov 2012)

Danke für eure vielen Antworten! 

Ich werde mir das alles jetzt anschauen. 

mfg 

Javabaca


----------



## Templarthelast (29. Nov 2012)

Ich finde die IntelliJ Community Edition sehr angenehm.


----------



## C_A (29. Nov 2012)

WebmasterHelp hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> welchen Editor könntet ihr einem total Anfänger empfehlen, die meisten die ich angesehen habe sind sehr überladen ... und machen mir Angst
> 
> Mfg



Also, wenn Du Java lernen willst, nimm am besten BlueJ: BlueJ ? Wikipedia

Die IDE ist so schlank, dass Du nicht durch allerlei Schnick-Schnack abgelenkt wirst. Du kann Objekte inspizieren. Meines Erachtens die allererste Wahl. 

Wenn Du später größere Programme schreiben willst (mit GUI und so), nimmst Du am besten NetBeans. NetBeans aht im Gegensatz zu Eclipse einen GUI-Builder schon dabei, die unsinnige Suche nach irgendwelchen Plug-Ins erübrigt sich.


----------



## X5-599 (29. Nov 2012)

C_A hat gesagt.:


> Also, wenn Du Java lernen willst, nimm am besten BlueJ: BlueJ ? Wikipedia
> 
> Die IDE ist so schlank, dass Du nicht durch allerlei Schnick-Schnack abgelenkt wirst. Du kann Objekte inspizieren. Meines Erachtens die allererste Wahl.
> 
> Wenn Du später größere Programme schreiben willst (mit GUI und so), nimmst Du am besten NetBeans. NetBeans aht im Gegensatz zu Eclipse einen GUI-Builder schon dabei, die unsinnige Suche nach irgendwelchen Plug-Ins erübrigt sich.



Falsch. Bei Eclispe Juno ist auch der WindowBuilder mit dabei. Und bisher hab ich mit Eclipse noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## C_A (29. Nov 2012)

X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> Falsch. Bei Eclispe Juno ist auch der WindowBuilder mit dabei. Und bisher hab ich mit Eclipse noch keine Probleme gehabt.



Ach? Wusste ich gar nicht. Ist der so leistungsfähig wie NetBeans?


----------



## X5-599 (29. Nov 2012)

Ich kenne Netbeans nicht. Aber der WindowBuilder ist Ursprünglich ein Projekt von Instantiations gewesen. Da gab's auch mal eine Bezahlversion von. Seitdem das von Google übernommen wurde ist es komplett umsonst und wurde der Eclipse Foundation übergeben.

So habe ich es zumindest in Erinnnerung.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Nov 2012)

C_A hat gesagt.:


> Also, wenn Du Java lernen willst, nimm am besten BlueJ


Da rate ich entschieden von ab. Wenn du wirklich Java lernen willst: Fachliteratur + eine IDE oder Editor ... egal was, aber kein BlueJ.



C_A hat gesagt.:


> Ach? Wusste ich gar nicht. Ist der so leistungsfähig wie NetBeans?


Ja. WBPro bietet Unterstützung für:
Swing, SWT/JFace, GWT und XWT
dazu kommt das Databinding und Layoutmanager die es noch mitbringt. Außerdem produziert es imho schöneren Code + man kann definieren, wo der Code generiert wird.


----------



## C_A (29. Nov 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Da rate ich entschieden von ab. Wenn du wirklich Java lernen willst: Fachliteratur + eine IDE oder Editor ... egal was, aber kein BlueJ.


Ähhm, du weißt schon, dass BlueJ eine IDE ist?

Ich sehe keinen Makel an BlueJ. Du musst mir erklären, warum Du so vehement gegen BlueJ bist.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Nov 2012)

C_A hat gesagt.:


> Ähhm, du weißt schon, dass BlueJ eine IDE ist? ... warum Du so vehement gegen BlueJ bist.



da gibt es ganze Threads dazu. Für mich ist BlueJ eine Katastrophe und keine IDE. BlueJ versteckt einfach Dinge (z.B. die main und afair Exceptionhandling) vor dem Programmierer. Was rauskommt sind verwirrte Studenten (schon häufiger hier angetroffen). Das geht imho einfach nicht, entweder man lernt die Sprache richtig+ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## C_A (29. Nov 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> da gibt es ganze Threads dazu. Für mich ist BlueJ eine Katastrophe und keine IDE. BlueJ versteckt einfach Dinge (z.B. die main und afair Exceptionhandling) vor dem Programmierer.



Ich hoffe, dass Dich die angehängte Grafik vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Da wird gar nichts versteckt. 



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> entweder man lernt die Sprache richtig+ganz oder garnicht.


Und genau deswegen sollte man auf BlueJ setzen. Das ist Java pur.


----------



## Templarthelast (29. Nov 2012)

BlueJ erzeugt bekannterweise verschiedene Fehler oder verschluckt mal zufällig ein System.out....
Deshalb würde ich einfach direkt mit etwas anfangen was eine "richtige" IDE ist wie z.B. eclipse, NetBeans oder IntelliJ. Bei eclipse verstehe ich, das es sehr überladen und schwerfällig wirkt. Deshalb rate ich dir ja auch zur kostenlosen Commnutiyedition von IntelliJ.


----------



## C_A (29. Nov 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> BlueJ erzeugt bekannterweise verschiedene Fehler oder verschluckt mal zufällig ein System.out....



Fehlerfrei ist sicher keine IDE. Aber das BlueJ-Team beseitigt zügig bekannte Fehler. In meiner aktuell laufenden BlueJ-Version treten keine Fehler mehr auf. 

Lässt sich das mit dem System.out-Verschlucken nachstellen?


----------



## Kevin94 (30. Nov 2012)

Können wir dieses leidige BlueJ schlecht machen nicht sein lassen, es gab genügend Threads dazu, in denen das ausführlich diskutiert wurde. Die Neunen sollen sich die doch Bitte durchlesen und sich eine EIGENE Meinung dazu bilden. 
Was ich leider bekräftigen kann, obwohl ich BlueJ durchaus für eine gute Einstiegs-IDE halte, ist, dass es nicht fehlerfrei ist. Aber nicht so, dass es das Programmieren erschwert oder irgendwelche falschen Vorstellungen vermittelt. Das gilt allerdings nur für die IDE und nicht für Bücher / Unterricht der auf dieser IDE aufbaut (das ist das was imho eingentlich angemeckert wird).


----------



## C_A (30. Nov 2012)

Ich glaube, der Markt gibt wenige BlueJ-Bücher her - zwei um genau zu sein ;-)


----------



## Kevin94 (30. Nov 2012)

Dann eben nur schlechter/falscher Unterricht. Kann ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung bekräftigen, dass BlueJ allzu leicht misbraucht werden kann. Aber das sollten wir hier nicht weiter ausführen, falsches Thema und falscher Thread.


----------



## ARadauer (30. Nov 2012)

WebmasterHelp hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> welchen Editor könntet ihr einem total Anfänger empfehlen, die meisten die ich angesehen habe sind sehr überladen ... und machen mir Angst
> 
> Mfg



Ist wie mit Sex... wenn du Angst hast würd ichs lassen ;-)

Im Java Bereich schaut es leder etwas mager mit guten GUI Designer aus ansonsten aber..
WindowBuilder Pro oder JFormDesigner


----------



## Landei (30. Nov 2012)

Wenn du wirklich schöne Oberflächen mit Swing willst, kommst du mit einem GUI-Builder nicht weiter, da musst du professionelle L&Fs verwenden und/oder selbst dran feilen. Ich fand Filthy Rich Clients sehr interessant.


----------



## C_A (30. Nov 2012)

Richtig komfortabel ist der GUI-Builder von netbeans. 

Ich habe nie verstanden, warum alle Welt Eclipse favorisiert, wenn NetBeans das gleiche und noch ein bisschen mehr bietet.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Nov 2012)

C_A hat gesagt.:


> Richtig komfortabel ist der GUI-Builder von netbeans.


Er ist nicht schlecht. Aber wenn Anpassungen am Code sind im vgl. zum WBPro die Hölle.



C_A hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nie verstanden, warum alle Welt Eclipse favorisiert, wenn NetBeans das gleiche und noch ein bisschen mehr bietet.



Subjektiv würde ich behaupten: für Eclipse gibt es mehr Plugins aus der Community (wobei ich glaube, nichts wüsste, was mir in Netbeans fehlen würde). Intellij IDEA ist auch ne super IDE für die ich eigentl. bereit wäre Geld hinzulegen, aber ich bin einfach zu festgefahren in Eclipse.


----------



## Paddelpirat (30. Nov 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Subjektiv würde ich behaupten: für Eclipse gibt es mehr Plugins aus der Community (wobei ich glaube, nichts wüsste, was mir in Netbeans fehlen würde).



Mir würde da spontan ein UML-Plugin einfallen. Das gabs mal für ältere NetBeans Versionen, aber hab da nichts aktuelles gefunden.


----------



## insane80 (30. Nov 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Intellij IDEA ist auch ne super IDE für die ich eigentl. bereit wäre Geld hinzulegen, ...



Es gibt auch eine Version, für die Du Geld hinlegen müsstest 
Aber die Community-Edition ist echt top, definitiv meine Favourite-IDE! Mit Eclipse bin ich irgendwie nie richtig warm geworden, aber hab von Anfang an NetBeans oder IntelliJ benutzt - der Mensch ist halt ein "Gewohnheitstier"


----------



## C_A (30. Nov 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Mir würde da spontan ein UML-Plugin einfallen. Das gabs mal für ältere NetBeans Versionen, aber hab da nichts aktuelles gefunden.



I agree! 

Seit NB 7 gibt's das nicht mehr - das ist wirklich ärgerlich! 

Ansonsten bin ich absolut von NB begeistert - hauptsächlich wegen dem GUI-Builder.


----------



## C_A (30. Nov 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Intellij IDEA ist auch ne super IDE für die ich eigentl. bereit wäre Geld hinzulegen, aber ich bin einfach zu festgefahren in Eclipse.



Hat die einen GUI-Builder?


----------



## insane80 (30. Nov 2012)

Scheinbar ja 
What is IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition? - IntelliJ Open-Source Project -Confluence
Hab ich selbst aber noch nie ausprobiert...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Dez 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Mir würde da spontan ein UML-Plugin einfallen. Das gabs mal für ältere NetBeans Versionen, aber hab da nichts aktuelles gefunden.


Da schließe ich mich dem allgemeinen Tenor an. Da hatte ich gehofft, dass sie das noch nachreichen. Irgendwann hab ich dann die Hoffnung aufgegeben und bis gerade eben vergessen gehabt :-/. 



insane80 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt auch eine Version, für die Du Geld hinlegen müsstest


von eben dieser habe ich geredet ;-)



C_A hat gesagt.:


> hat die einen GUI-Builder?


ja


----------



## Mikrowelle (2. Dez 2012)

Aus dem wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt solltest du Eclipse nutzen. Alles andere ist falsch... omg ich höre mich an wie mein Chef


----------



## Javabaca (10. Dez 2012)

Also mein Fazit,

Ich habe jetzt Netbeans getestet und muss sagen das es mir vom aussehn her sehr gut gefällt also die GUI jedoch ist Eclipse ein wenig ausgereifter und stabiler. Außerdem stört mich bei Netbeans, dass ich bestimmte Codestücke nicht überarbeiten darf weil sie schreibgeschützt sind. Leider weiß ich noch nicht wie das mit dem Look and Feel bei Eclipse geht. Hoffe das ich da noch ein wenig in Erfahrung bringe oder ihr mir ein wenig was darüber erzählen könnt. 

Alles in Allem danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Landei (10. Dez 2012)

IDEA ausprobieren lohnt sich. 

Übrigens jetzt auch in dunkel:







(ja, ich weiß, das ist ObjectiveC, und ja, da kriegt man Augenkrebs von...)


----------



## C_A (10. Dez 2012)

Javabaca hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt Netbeans getestet und muss sagen das es mir vom aussehn her sehr gut gefällt also die GUI jedoch ist Eclipse ein wenig ausgereifter und stabiler.


Das ist eine *sehr *mutige Aussage ;-) 



Javabaca hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem stört mich bei Netbeans, dass ich bestimmte Codestücke nicht überarbeiten darf weil sie schreibgeschützt sind.



Die schreibgeschützten Bereiche enthalten Code, der von NetBeans verwaltet wird. Da kannst Du nur indirekt Einfluss nehmen. Wenn Du eine GUI erstellst, setze einen rechten Mausklick auf die Komponente, die Du verändern möchtest, dann auf "Properties". Dort kannst Du alles - wirklich: alles - anpassen, was Du möchtest: Datenmodelle hinterlegen und Du kannst sogar Code hinterlegen, der vor oder nach dem Initialisieren, vor oder nach dem Weltuntergang und was nicht alles ausgeführt werden soll. 

Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit den "geschützen" Code-Bereichen, und ich versichere Dir, es lohnt sich, sich da reinzuarbeiten. Viel Spaß!


----------



## schalentier (10. Dez 2012)

Mikrowelle hat gesagt.:


> Aus dem wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt solltest du Eclipse nutzen. Alles andere ist falsch... omg ich höre mich an wie mein Chef



Interessante Aussage. Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Templarthelast (10. Dez 2012)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Interessante Aussage. Wie kommst du darauf?



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Mal angenommen man kann mit einer kommernziellen IDE wie z.B. IntelliJ die Produktivität eines Programmierers um 5% steigern. Dies kostet einen 500€ im Jahr zusätzlich. Die zusätzliche Produktivität durch mehr Personal mit einem geringen Lohn von 3000€ pro Monat wieder reinzuhohlen ist mehr als dreimal so teuer. Davon abgesehen ist gibt es auch meistens kostenlose bzw. sehr billige Lizenzen für Bildung oder Open Source Projekte.


----------



## Pentalon (10. Dez 2012)

Hi Javabaca

Planst Du möglicherweise auch für Android zu Programmieren ?
Dann ist Eclipse das Tool dass Du brauchst.
Ich hab mir auch anfangs Netbeans als Alternative angesehen. Für mich hat es irgendwie einen etwas angestaubten Eindruck gemacht. Ich bin dann bei Eclipse geblieben, weil ich den Eindruck hatte, dass Eclipse eine sehr grosse Community hat. Es gibt viele Bücher, Foren und anderweitige Unterstützung für Eclips sowie Plugins und Tools.

Pentalon


----------

